# Favourite video game character quotes.



## Wreth (Dec 15, 2009)

So go on tell me them :3 (This has most likely been done before, but if I necro'd it you'd all whine at me)

For me, it'd be everything Mr Zurkon from the ratchet and clank series says.

''Mr Zurkon does not require nanotech to survive (ingame health), Mr Zurkon lives, on, FEAR!''

''I will let you live little alien....PSYCH! Mr Zurkon lives only to kill!''


----------



## Seas (Dec 15, 2009)

"I've got balls of steel!"

(Duke Nukem if someone happens to not know about him)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Viva (Dec 15, 2009)

"My hands are still burning" - Talim, soul calibur II


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 15, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> "I've got balls of steel!"
> 
> (Duke Nukem if someone happens to not know about him)


 Another quote from him "I'm an equal opportunity asskicker!"


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

"..."
-Gordon Freeman

<3


----------



## Dass (Dec 15, 2009)

KOTOR

Revan: I don't think "kilee" is a word
HK-47: Expletive: Damn it, master, I am an assasination droid... not a dictionary!


----------



## Wreth (Dec 15, 2009)

''Mr Zurkon does NOT come in piece''


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2009)

I think these from Magic Knight Rayearth on the Saturn are pretty awesome: 1 2 3 4


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 15, 2009)

That one Bug Catcher kid from Pokemon Red/Blue... good times.

"I like shorts, they're comfy and easy to wear!"

You remember.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> "..."
> -Gordon Freeman
> 
> <3


----------



## Runefox (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> "..."
> -Gordon Freeman
> 
> <3



Golgo 13 would like to not have a word with you...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

*Wolf O'Donnell*

Can't let you do that, Star Fox.

You'll be seeing your dad soon, Fox.

Don't get too cocky, Star Fox!

You're good, but I'm better!

You're in my turf now! Watch...your...step...Fox!

I'll be the one to...take you down!

Weaklings! The bunch of yah! (Especially good if it's Ganondorf and Bowser sulking behind him)

We're gonna have fun with this thing!

What's the matter? Scared?

(If you haven't figured it out now, I'm a major Wolf fan)

*Spyro*

I'd say the sky's the limit!

Spyro: What are you? Some kind of goat?
Elora: I'm a faun you DORK!
Spyro: Oh! Sorry.

You got a problem with that pussycat?

*Panther Caroso*

Allow me to introduce myself. I am Panther, and all who see my rose meet death. *Sexy growl*


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 15, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Wolf O'Donnell*
> 
> Can't let you do that, Star Fox.
> 
> ...


 I was wondering when someone was gunna post some Starfox quotes. Of course now I have to add the obvious one from Peppy "Do a barrel roll!"


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2009)

Portal:
"Contact with the Aperture Science energy pellet can result in permanent disabilities such as disintegration."

"Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee."

"The weighted companion cube will never hurt you or threaten to stab you as the cube cannot speak. If the cube does talk to you, it would be wise to discard it's advise.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I was wondering when someone was gunna post some Starfox quotes. Of course now I have to add the obvious one from Peppy "Do a barrel roll!"



Someone else can take a stab at Fox, Falco, etc. I'm only here for Wolf...and some Panther...maybe some Leon later.

Leon: Hehe, I think I'll torture you before I COOK you! hehe...

Dammit...


----------



## Attaman (Dec 15, 2009)

"Ok, I've just about had my FILL of riddle asking, quest assigning, insult throwing, pun hurling, hostage taking, iron mongering, smart arsed fools, freaks, and felons that continually test my will, mettle, strength, intelligence, and most of all, patience! If you've got a straight answer ANYWHERE in that bent little head of yours, I want to hear it pretty damn quick or I'm going to take a large blunt object roughly the size of Elminster AND his hat, and stuff it lengthwise into a crevice of your being so seldom seen that even the denizens of the nine hells themselves wouldn't touch it with a twenty-foot rusty halberd! Have I MADE myself perfectly CLEAR?!"  ~ Protagonist, Baldur's Gate


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 15, 2009)

One of my personal favorites from the Prince himself:

"Most people think Time is like a river that flows swift and sure in one direction. But I have seen the face of Time, and I can tell you, they are wrong. Time is an ocean in a storm. You may wonder who I am, or why I say this. Come, sit down, and I will tell you a tale like none you have ever heard..."


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 15, 2009)

"Do you know whose bones are on display here? The answer is...your bones. My bones. Bone's bones. Bone bone bone."


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm I like this thread. "Would you kindly" post more quotes.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

"Ting. Yeh, there ya go, ting"

Whoever remembers where it's from gets an e-cookie.


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> "Ting. Yeh, there ya go, ting"
> 
> Whoever remembers where it's from gets an e-cookie.



Tingle???

"I am sovereign and this is my station"

"Would you ever kindly......."

"Maim kill burn"


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Tingle???



Nay.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 15, 2009)

"You're not even going the right way. Where do you think you are going? Because I don't think you are going where your think you are going. Hello?"


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 15, 2009)

Travis Touchdown from No More Heroes:

"If challenge had a taste, youâ€™d be quite delicious"

These next quotes have to be heard so...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a41TAy7RfVI


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> "Ting. Yeh, there ya go, ting"
> 
> Whoever remembers where it's from gets an e-cookie.



 "Beardy? But you haven't got a beard."

"No, Birdie. I scare birdies." 

Is this relevant?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 15, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Beardy? But you haven't got a beard."
> 
> "No, Birdie. I scare birdies."
> 
> Is this relevant?



About as much as:

"Hey Mr. Furry guy!"

and 

"I've got balls of brass! Polished to the nth degree!"


----------



## xcliber (Dec 15, 2009)

Francis:
"Let's see. I'm Francis, and that's Grampa Bill an- THERE'S ZOMBIES OUT HERE! Open the god damn door!"


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Beardy? But you haven't got a beard."
> 
> "No, Birdie. I scare birdies."
> 
> Is this relevant?



e-cookie to you!


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> "..."
> -Gordon Freeman
> 
> <3


 
I LIKE IT!

I don't know... Whatever a Chaos Lord says I suppose... Though, I'll quote Captain Jack Sparrow... just for the sake of it...

Elizabeth Swan: Don't you ENJOY those moments, when you can be a hero and stand up for what is RIGHT!? (something like that...)

Jack Sparrow: Yes, I like to wave at them as they pass by...


----------



## Sutitchi (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_5LnKVfS5M


----------



## Lukar (Dec 16, 2009)

"You tipped them off, you bitch!" Bordeaux, ".hack//G.U. vol.1"


----------



## Kokusho (Dec 16, 2009)

"I don't have the energy to put up with idiots. She really makes me want to punch kittens." Gig - Soul Nomad and the World Eaters. Best. Character. Ever.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Dec 16, 2009)

"You exist because we allow it.  And you will end because we demand it."
-Sovereign, Mass Effect


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 16, 2009)

"Would you kindly..." -Bioshock

"I've covered wars, ya know" -Dead Rising

"That's why you're still a kid!" - Onslaught

"Are you okay? Bustah wolf!" -King of Fighters

"You're not smart. You're not a scientist. You're not a doctor. You're not even a full-time employee. Where did your life go so wrong?" -Portal

"Have I lied to you? [pause] I mean, in this room?" -Portal


Also, in b4 Falcon Punch/Kick and most Street Fighter quotes, as awesome as they may be. c:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 16, 2009)

Mass production?! RIDICULOUS!!!


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 16, 2009)

PEEEEEELZ HERE!!! - Louis in Left 4 Dead

Stop, you violated the law, pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, I'll be confiscating your stolen goods, pay the fine, or it's off the jail. -Legion Guard in Oblivion

Pay the Fine! -Legion Guard in Oblivion, if your asking, he literally yells this while chasing you with a sword, funny as Hell.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 16, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Stop, you violated the law, pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, I'll be confiscating your stolen goods, pay the fine, or it's off the jail. -Legion Guard in Oblivion


How did I forget this? <3


----------



## Altamont (Dec 16, 2009)

"Princess? I'm sorry, there's no princess here. Are you sure she even exists at all?" - Dinosaur Thingy - Braid


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 17, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> PEEEEEELZ HERE!!! - Louis in Left 4 Dead
> 
> Stop, you violated the law, pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, I'll be confiscating your stolen goods, pay the fine, or it's off the jail. -Legion Guard in Oblivion
> 
> Pay the Fine! -Legion Guard in Oblivion, if your asking, he literally yells this while chasing you with a sword, funny as Hell.



In during Sheogorath:
"Maybe I'll turn you into a sheep, or a puddle, or a bad idea. I could make you eat your fingers, or fall in love with a cloud. Maybe I can make you into something useful, let's find out."

"You really shouldn't have done that. Enjoy the view!" This is followed by an awesome death.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 17, 2009)

doo da doo da killing stuff is so much fun doo da doo da.  Zurkon kill stuff all day long, alll the doo da day

why zurkon not kill puny fongloids?

One, little, two, little, dead little toasters.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 17, 2009)

"I am totally SCREWED!!!" ---- "And it's all that blue BASTARDS FAAAUUULT!" = Director Phleg/Abes Exoddus



TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> "You exist because we allow it. And you will end because we demand it."
> -Sovereign, Mass Effect


 
Too right!



Darkwing said:


> PEEEEEELZ HERE!!! - Louis in Left 4 Dead
> 
> Stop, you violated the law, pay the court a fine or serve your sentence, I'll be confiscating your stolen goods, pay the fine, or it's off the jail. -Legion Guard in Oblivion
> 
> Pay the Fine! -Legion Guard in Oblivion, if your asking, he literally yells this while chasing you with a sword, funny as Hell.


 
You should have payed the fine!
THIS is the part where you fall down and BLEED TO DEATH! (Lol)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## CryoScales (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a few. Mostly from Mass Effect



			
				Commander Shepard said:
			
		

> Nothing is ever simple, is it?





			
				Commander Shepard said:
			
		

> We are going to need bigger guns.





			
				Commander Shepard said:
			
		

> The turians are aliens and we put a boot up their ass.





> *Turian Council Member*: Shepard, do you enjoy genocide?*
> Commander Shepard*: Depends on the species â€“ turian!





			
				J.C. Denton said:
			
		

> What a shame. He was a good man, what a horrible way to die





			
				Kyle Katarn said:
			
		

> They always lock the door. Youâ€™d think theyâ€™d have learned by now. Doesnâ€™t look like thereâ€™s a key â€“ that would be too easy. The console to unlock the door is probably hidden in some room twelve floors up or somethingâ€¦ how does that make sense?





			
				Darth Revan said:
			
		

> What can I say? I'm a talented individual





			
				Duke Nukem said:
			
		

> What? There's only one of you?





			
				Duke Nukem said:
			
		

> Blow it out your ass!





			
				Duke Nukem said:
			
		

> Nuke 'em 'till they glow, then shoot 'em in the dark!





			
				Duke Nukem said:
			
		

> I'm lookin' for some alien toilet to park my bricks... Who's first?





			
				Ash Williams said:
			
		

> Yeah baby. Sing, for the king





			
				Ash Williams said:
			
		

> Listen up Shake n' Bake, I eat evil for breakfast andï»¿ danger for dinner. So spread the word: ASH, IS BACK, IN BUSINESS.





			
				Raziel said:
			
		

> Answer me, Little Brother, or I shall beat an answer from your horrid lips!





			
				Raziel said:
			
		

> I had a choice and I chose mercy.





			
				Kain said:
			
		

> At last, the masks had fallen away. The strings of the puppets had become visible, and the hands of the prime mover exposed. Most ironic of all was the last gift Raziel had given me; more powerful than the sword that now held his soul, more acute even than the vision his sacrifice had accorded me; the first bitter taste of that terrible illusion: hope.





			
				Kain said:
			
		

> Alas, poor Nupraptor. I knew him well... Well, not really.



And of course, who can forget the one from my signature



			
				Kain said:
			
		

> _"Time fades even legend... and the origin of the Soul Reaver has been lost long ago. But its purpose remains - to feed on the souls of any creature it strikes. Kindred, this blade and I. "_


----------



## Riptor (Dec 17, 2009)

"FUCKHEAD." - Travis Touchdown


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

"Fear...so exhilarating..."

"Despair...so delicious..."


----------



## Barak (Dec 17, 2009)

"Bloody Hell,I'm sure those thing can hop too" -Killing Floor,when spotting Crawler


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 17, 2009)

best video game quote ever is from darjee from oblivion "hahaha im a khajiit in disguise want to see me lick my butt?"

or teh spy from TF2 when he gets lit on fire "oh dear i seem to have burst into flames"

or baird from GOW2 "opss sorry bowt the brains"

or mikiy from halo 3 ODST "bullet meet head. head meet bullet

or all of francis's "i hate" lines from L4D

or Roman from GTA4 "nothing calms a man like ripe round American titys"

or nikoli from cod waw der rise "oh my god i think it makes vodka" then again all the lines from cod waw nazi zombies are cool well exsept takio but hes a jap so no one likes him

or the announcer guy on fallout 3 " and war...war never changes"

well thats all i got that havent been taken up

oh wait and gordon freeman from half life "........." that ones the best


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 18, 2009)

My favorite quote. It's a famouse quote from a well know SNES Videogame.

This is sickening.... You sound like chapters from a self-help-booklet! Prepare yourselves!

Bonus points if you can guess the game.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 18, 2009)

RTDragon said:


> My favorite quote. It's a famouse quote from a well know SNES Videogame.
> 
> This is sickening.... You sound like chapters from a self-help-booklet! Prepare yourselves!
> 
> Bonus points if you can guess the game.



FF6

Do I win?


----------



## Beta Link (Dec 18, 2009)

> Conglaturation !!!
> You have completed a great game.
> And prooved the justice of our culture.
> Now go and rest our heroes !


Alright, technically not a _character_ quote, but still, you gotta love it.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> FF6
> 
> Do I win?



Yes you win!

Son of a Submariner!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 18, 2009)

"Hmph! You are what you are." - Apprentice, Soulcalibur IV

"All your ba-"

*Is immediately tranquilized and taken away by wolves in black suits.*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 19, 2009)

In COD 5, when you win a multiplayer game as the Japanese Imperial Army, the victory sound clip is "The savages kneel before us in defeat!"


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 19, 2009)

see my sig

its from re4


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2009)

"Trick or Treat, you Kraut bastards!" - US Sniper (Company of Heroes)

"Really? 'Cause he looks like an asshole." - Nick (Left 4 Dead 2)

"You cant even die right!" - Chaos Raptor (Dawn of War 40k)

"I'll be seeing you WoooOOOOooOOOoo" - Spy (Team Fortress 2)

"The train always runs on time!" - Augustus "Cole Train" Cole (Gears of War 2)


----------



## SirRob (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

*Ansem:* All worlds begin in darkness, and all so end. The heart is no different. Darkness sprouts within it, grows, consumes it. Such is its nature. In the end, every heart returns to the darkness whence it came. You see, darkness is the heart's true essence. 
*Sora: *That's not true! The heart may be weak, and sometimes it may even give in. But I've learned that deep down, there's a light that never goes out! 
*Ansem:*So, you have come this far and still you understand nothing. Every light must fade, every heart return to darkness! 

~from Kingdom Hearts ;D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 20, 2009)

Dr. Peter Venkman:  I always pictured Peck as a pencil pushing, bureaucratic prick. But, I would never think that he is an evil occultist.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 20, 2009)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Dr. Peter Venkman


I love Bill Murray's Santa beard in that picture on IMDB


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

"I can't let you do that StarFox..."
(Wolf O'Donnel FTW!)


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Louis: "Grabbin Peelz!"
Kirby: Haiiiiiiiiiii!
Ike:I fight for my friends.(He also does crack and heroin!)
Captain Falcon:Show me ya moves!FALCON PAWNCH!


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

"That's right, don't take no shit off anybody's stuffed animal" (Hunter: The reckoning.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> Louis: "Grabbin Peelz!"
> Kirby: Haiiiiiiiiiii!
> Ike:I fight for my friends.(He also does crack and heroin!)
> Captain Falcon:Show me ya moves!FALCON PAWNCH!



You know the edit button is a delightful tool to prevent double posting


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2009)

"..." - Almost every RPG ever made.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2009)

Emil: Hey Mom, do you--
Sheena: Huh?
Emil: I'm sorry! That just sort of came out. I guess it's because you seem sort of "mom-like."
Sheena: You think I'm motherly? Are you implying that I'm old?!
Emil: No! Not like that. I meant you were really kind, and grown up and stuff, and-- I don't know kind of like the middle-aged women who lived in my neighborhood.
Sheena: What?!
Emil: Hey, Tenebrae, help me out here.
Tenebrae: You see, on some level, Emil feels a sort of attachment towards you as a mother. And as we know, a powerful symbol of motherhood is the breast. The young man is simply expressing his appreciation for your ample bosom.
Emil, Sheena and Marta: Huh?!
Sheena: Is that how you've been looking at me?! You creep!
Marta: *Hits Emil* You jerk! You perv! How could you?! I hate you!
Tenebrae: *Laughs*
Emil: I guess reawakening you didn't change you, Tenebrae.


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2009)

Raiden: I wouldn't want to be caught fighting THAT guy

Snake: why's that?

Raiden: anyone willing to be caught wearing THAT must be COMPLETELY out of their mind... I mean, he's a complete PSYCHO! there's no doubt about it!

Snake: ....uh... yea...


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 20, 2009)

"You fight like a dairy farmer."
"How appropriate, you fight like a cow!"


----------



## Vintage (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Tycho (Dec 20, 2009)

Vintage said:


>



what the fuck game is that?


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

Really old and outdated game, at this point (they need a newer rendition... that isn't a remake...)

90% of anything from Conker's Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> what the fuck game is that?



78641

*play you gam;e, win dafid lynch memorabilia*


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 20, 2009)

_I can only hold my breathe for ten minutes._


----------



## sakket (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

sakket said:


>



It boggles my mind why they didn't just call it Fist of the North Star.


----------



## sakket (Dec 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> It boggles my mind why they didn't just call it Fist of the North Star.



it boggles my mind how they could make fist of the north star even sillier than before!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

sakket said:


> it boggles my mind how they could make fist of the north star even sillier than before!



touche.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2009)

I, who stand in the full light of the heavens command thee, who opens the gates of hell. Come forth, divine lightning! This ends now! Indignation!


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 21, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I, who stand in the full light of the heavens command thee, who opens the gates of hell. Come forth, divine lightning! This ends now! Indignation!



Where is that from?


----------



## Holsety (Dec 21, 2009)

A Tales game.

Most of them.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Where is that from?


Tales of the Abyss.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtCiP8B2xpc


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 21, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Tales of the Abyss.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtCiP8B2xpc



Is it a bad thing if I expected Captian Falcon to jump out and Falcon Punch him instead of saying "Indignation"?


----------



## Holsety (Dec 21, 2009)

No, because there's probably a video of that somewhere.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 22, 2009)

"Now Max, the only reason I got you those encyclopedias was because you promised me you couldn't read."


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a nice gun, I'll give you that, but the engraving gives you no tactical advantage whatsoever. Unless you were planning to auction it off as a collector's item. Oh, and you're forgetting one more, very basic thing.

You don't have what it takes to kill me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2009)

I like a lot of quotes from the Legacy of Kain / Soul Reaver series.



> Raziel: You said it yourself, Kain... there are only two sides to your coin.
> 
> Kain: Apparently so, but suppose you throw a coin enough times... suppose one day, it lands on its edge.





> (paladin) Raziel: You're a righteous fiend, aren't you?
> 
> (post-vampire) Raziel: Apparently, I am.





> Elder God: Do not fail me, my servant...
> 
> Raziel: I serve no one, not you, not Kain... and not your lackey Moebius!
> 
> ...


Also, I like pressing the whatever key it is to hear personal thoughts during Metal Gear Solid 2 codec convos, because some of the things Snake / Raiden say are funny.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

"You got a jacked up notion of fair play pal, and it's beginning to piss me off"


----------



## Vetr (Dec 22, 2009)

"Spankety spankety spankety!"

- Pokey from EarthBound


----------



## TheComet (Dec 23, 2009)

"It's-a me! Mario!" -Mario Auditorre from Assassin's Creed 2

needless to say, I lol'd.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2009)

I found this quote amusing from Metal Gear Solid:

"Women have more hiding places than men" -Meryl when talking to Snake on how she hid some items from guards in Shadow Moses.


----------



## Collie (Dec 23, 2009)

"Welcome to Jurassic Park"

Said at the beginning of Jurassic Park for SNES, because it's a fucking awesome game.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Dec 23, 2009)

American MCgee's Alice:

Cheshire Cat: "Here's a riddle: When is a croquet mallet like a billy club? I'll tell you: Whenever you want it to be!"

X3 My favorite quote.


----------



## chewie (Dec 23, 2009)

relax id rather not piss this thing off -halo 3 master chief


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2009)

Ike: Enough already! Lay down your arms and surrender. We will let you live!
Oliver: Grrrrrr... No! Never! I'm not giving up! I'm not finished yet! Out of my way, penniless wretches! Your very existence is an insult to all that is beautiful! All you really want is my wealth and beauty! Miserable curs... You reek of poverty and envy! Oh, but I understand your emotions... Yes, I do. How could you sad vagabonds not want to be me?
Ike: ...That's the last thing in the world--
Oliver: Silence! I am not one to be daunted by mean beggars such as you. Oh ho ho ho! In the name of the goddess, I, Oliver, duke of Tanas, will smite your hideous evil!
Ike: Um...

Tormod: Hey, chunky! Apparently we didn't kill you enough last time! Time to try again!
Oliver: Yawp! Dear me! What a frightening young child.
Tormod: I am NOT a child!

Oliver: Don't worry, pretty bird; I'll save you. You need someone who can give you loving protection. Someone... like me.
Rafiel: ???

Levail: Duke Tanas! I thought you were executed as a slave trader three years ago.
Oliver: True beauty is immortal. Look at me. Right now, I am flawless. You are not without potential. With education, you could aspire to be me.
Levail: ...No, thank you.

Bastian: What mountain upon the horizon lies? Lo, 'tis no mountain, but Oliver of Tanas!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2009)

Holsety said:


> A Tales game.
> 
> Most of them.


 


SirRob said:


> Tales of the Abyss.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtCiP8B2xpc


Wut?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wut?


What?


----------



## Rytes (Dec 23, 2009)

Travis : I don't care about titles, I just want to be number 1!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2009)

SirRob said:


> What?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5pwRnMWBVs&feature=video_response


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 23, 2009)

"Why are you casting Magic Missile? There's nothing to attack."

"I...I'm attacking the darkness!"

- Bonus video on Summoner...2 I think.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 23, 2009)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

Prince: I'll just ask the first Sand Creature I run into, "Could you direct me to the baths, please?" Well, thank you. "Don't mention it, I used to be a bath attendant back when I was alive...â€

----

Farah: [after Farah has accidentally shot the Prince during a previous fight] You go ahead. I'll cover you! 
Prince: Please don't. You're liable to hit me.

----

Prince: She said my love... I know she did. I didn't dream it... at least I think I didn't... It's quite natural really, her Kingdoms conquered, she has nothing, no one to protect her. She Needs me! I can see it in the way she looks at me. All I'd have to do is... Reach out and, take her hand... And she'd be mine! Why am I talking to myself?

----

Prince: [Pretending to be Farah] Oh, have you been waiting here all this time? I didn't realize you meant these baths! I went to the other baths clear across the other side of the city. I had a lovely wash and a rub with fragrant oils. Too bad you weren't there... Stop talking to yourself!

----

Vizier: Give me the dagger, and I will give you power! Eternal life will be yours! 
Prince: To live forever... While those I love are dead and I to blame? I choose death!


----------

